# Ankle fusion



## Aukai (Aug 14, 2021)

If anyone has had it, would you care to enlighten me? It may be my destiny soon


----------



## rabler (Aug 14, 2021)

Haven't had ankle fusion.  But I was recommended for wrist fusion due to “scapho-lunate advanced collapse*”* (SLAC).  Opted not too, still hurts badly and I have to limit anything that uses the wrist extensively, but my non-medical understanding is most any bone fusion results in both loss of strength and loss of mobility in that joint.

Is ankle replacement an option?


----------



## tq60 (Aug 14, 2021)

We are in the process...

Ankles self fusing and painful, outpatient procedure and use the skateboard thing for a couple months....no way...yet.

Instead have a lace up brace, they make a cast of your ankle and a custom lace up brace is made.

Shoes still fit or go up a size.

On second one and no pain now.

Over time the bones will fuse together so surgery not needed.

Other foot less of problem so an off the shelf support that limits movement helps.

For weekends doing yard work we have a pair of surplus army boots that seem to hold everything well enough to reduce problems as long as we limit our activity.

No need for surgery unless too late.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 14, 2021)

They've been trying to make it work for years- they shoot a bunch of lasers at someone's ankle and hope to get unlimited energy 
-M


----------



## Aukai (Aug 14, 2021)

I have an appointment on the 26th with an ankle surgeon, thanks tq good to know options. Too many bones involved, I have not heard of ankle replacement.
I looked up replacement, what I found is that it is being done now, but the procedure is having failures like early hip, and knee replacements.


----------



## neonguy (Aug 14, 2021)

A friend got a staph infection in his ankle several years ago that resulted in requiring fusing one of his ankles. Scary looking process, with a halo to hold everything in position while fusing. After healing he walks, drives etc. and you would never guess it was done. Good luck if that is what you end up doing. It turned out well for my friend.


----------



## Canus (Aug 15, 2021)

If you were in the states I would recommend going to Duke.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 15, 2021)

HAHA, I'm freaked out just having to go to the airport now to go anywhere


----------



## dirty tools (Aug 15, 2021)

They gave my wife a choice fusion or replaced 
she went with the replacement minimum pain
in a couple days she was walking 
pain only for open


----------



## Aukai (Aug 15, 2021)

That sounds inviting, if the longevity is there.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 26, 2021)

The ankle joint is serviceable as is, but, I was told I'm impressive. The rest of the foot has a bunch of issues. The fibula is grinding on the lateral ankle, the other foot bones are out of place by as much as 50%, and grinding bone on bone. The big toe is fused, and has bone spurs. But I'm impressive 
Trying a foot brace for now


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 26, 2021)

Aukai said:


> The ankle joint is serviceable as is, but, I was told I'm impressive. The rest of the foot has a bunch of issues. The fibula is grinding on the lateral ankle, the other foot bones are out of place by as much as 50%, and grinding bone on bone. The big toe is fused, and has bone spurs. But I'm impressive
> Trying a foot brace for now


If i use the word impressive at work, that usually means someone went beyond the call of duty to make something FUBAR


----------



## Aukai (Aug 26, 2021)

My foot is impressively fubared


----------



## westerner (Aug 27, 2021)

My right foot, ankle and knee are not standard equipment, from birth. They have served me well so far, but the writing is on the wall. I appreciate any further input on this subject. 
My Dad has his ankle fused at about 10 years of age (polio), and he adapted well, but he admitted he was "crippled".


----------



## Aukai (Aug 27, 2021)

One of the drawbacks if/when I get the bones fixed is that no weight bearing for 3 months.....


----------



## dirty tools (Aug 31, 2021)

Word of warning 
DO NOT use a foot doctor for the surgery 
get a specialist that don’t this ty of special surgery


----------



## Aukai (Aug 31, 2021)

I am consulting with an orthopedic surgeon who's specialty is foot reconstruction. I have a new, but OTC foot brace with an inflatable cushion in the arch.  That combined with the orthotic insole, walking is more comfortable. The lateral metal braces, and the wrap it's self is not unbearable, but it's hot, and will take some getting used to.


----------



## tq60 (Aug 31, 2021)

Get a custom brace.

Ours works very well, they make a cast of your foot and make one from that.

Be sure you hold your foot straight.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aukai (Aug 31, 2021)

I inquired, but was given the otc. I have to travel inter island, get a rental car, and return after the appointment, so going back, and forth for appointments is cumbersome...This is definitely an improvement. I did have the orthotic molded from the podiatrist.


----------

